# Generics



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

I have several boxes of 18 Ga brads in various lenghts that I bought from the same company years ago. They were a generic brand that I never heard of before. I've never used the 1-1/4" ones until today in my new brader and they would jam on me. I pulled out a box of Cambell Hausfeld, and yep, the genenics were a little thicker. Luckily I had the CH on hand so I could finish the job. I've used other lenghts of the generics and they worked just fine. But this one box was out of spec.

The morel of the story, buy name brand or at least take your nail gun with you when you buy generics. It'll save you from a headache.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Dj,
I was doing some trim work at a buddy's house a few weeks ago and ran into the same thing. He pulls out a porter cable brad gun that had hardly been used. He said it wouldn't shoot. Plugged it in and found a nail jammed in the driver's shute. Pulled the nails out and compared them with my nails and his were thicker. Put my nails in his gun and it worked fine. I try to buy brand name nails all the time. There's a company that makes all the different nails, from spikes to brads and they're made here. Prices are a few bucks more, but well worth it. Haven't had any firing problems with there's. The brand of nails is called 'Advantage'. 
Mike Hawkins


----------

